# Sonerila question



## Schledog (Apr 28, 2020)

I recently bought a sonerila sp. off a seller on instagram. I'm not too worried about care as it seems pretty simple however I was wondering if there is anyone else who grows them. I was also mainly wondering if anyone knows how to propagate them. They seem like they are pretty hard to come by and the ones I looked at before were really really expensive. The one I got was $35 which was expensive but compared to the other ones I saw which were around $100, it was a fair price. Anyway if anyone knows how to propagate them let me know because I want to make this genus more available. Also the ID was just Sonerila sp. "Green with spots." It has green leaves, a redish stem, and white spots all on the leaves.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

In Search of Small Things keeps a few species, and has some detailed blog entries on them that you might find interesting. I have one, but it's new to me, so I'm not about to go comparing notes yet. I will say that mine, Sonerila aff. heterostemon, does not like to dry out.


----------

